# Chinese Ladybugs



## wilbeck (Feb 10, 2008)

I've found the occasional Chinese ladybug on my orchids. Are these any sort of problem? At least I don't see any aphids.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 10, 2008)

Not to me they wouldn't be although I think it's been in a previous thread here that this type is not the predator that the American type is.


----------



## Hien (Feb 10, 2008)

wilbeck said:


> I've found the occasional Chinese ladybug on my orchids. Are these any sort of problem? At least I don't see any aphids.



What do they look like? Do they look like me?:rollhappy::rollhappy:
Sorry, could not help but crack a political incorrect joke at myself.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Feb 10, 2008)

We have huge problems w/ those beetles, if they're the same ones anyway, but not problems w/ them on plants, they don't cause any harm that I know of. We called them asian beetles, b/c they are similar to lady bugs, but were imported to eat aphids and such on soybeans...I'm all for bio-control, but this wasn't the best application of it in my book. From what I've heard they get 'bored' easily and leave the fields...and I grew up living w/ fields all around - guess where they go To!They aren't as adapted as the usual lady bugs, so the second it gets cool outside, they swarm inside, and they stink Horribly!!! You can't squish them or disturb them in any way w/o them letting off a terrible smell  And they collect near lights, meaning windows, but overhead lights as well, like a hanging light over your kitchen table - and they sometimes Fall Off of smooth surfaces, into your food and drink, and then stink b/c they were disturbed  ...My advice, if they're the same kind, get some sort of bug spray, turn on a vac. and spray it into the vac right before sucking up the beetles. That Usually reduces the stink and then kills them if you don't empty the bag right away. ...I'd much rather have swarms of non-smelly real lady bugs in my house, but they stay outside and prefer piles of leaves for the winter!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 10, 2008)

....also someone on a natural history list I belong to found out that she (and a good number of other people) were having allergic reactions to them. they were in her walls, and that was enough to trigger allergies.


----------



## wilbeck (Feb 10, 2008)

Hien--

Unless you are dome shaped and orange with spots, the bugs don't look like you. Not only do they stink a bit, they can bite, unlike the nice friendly red american ladybugs. Thanks all for the information.


----------



## Grandma M (Feb 11, 2008)

I agree, they bite. We were overrun with them at one time and it is difficult to get rid of them all. There is always one coming out on the windowsil on a sunny day.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2008)

Keep them in Mo. and Mi. then.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 11, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Keep them in Mo. and Mi. then.



Too late! They are all over upstate ny and heading to a nyc windowsill near you!  I hear they like to do the backstroke in r/o water that phrags are growing in as well...


----------



## TheLorax (Feb 11, 2008)

I thoroughly enjoy sucking those tan little biting buggers up with my shop vac when they begin to "swarm". Then I drop some down the pitchers of my Sarracenia. Yum yum.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2008)

Now I *have* to look them up.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Feb 16, 2008)

Ooo, I haven't seen any here in TX, but if I do, it's feeding time for my nepenthes *evil grin*


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 16, 2008)

yeh, that type of ladybug was a big mistake. if they're the ones i think they are, they've actually driven several species of native ladybugs to extinction....


----------



## Heather (Feb 16, 2008)

They're invasive. Too bad they don't eat Oriental Bittersweet. 



cnycharles said:


> Too late! They are all over upstate ny and heading to a nyc windowsill near you!  I hear they like to do the backstroke in r/o water that phrags are growing in as well...



be afraid, Eric (NY), be very afraid. They're all over MA.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2008)

I live almost too high to worry about ladybugs. Although mosquitos [and the occasional fly, and even once a Lunar moth] seem to find their way up for my blood!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2008)

Luna Moths don't drink blood...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Luna Moths don't drink blood...


Not where *you* live! :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Not where *you* live! :evil:


Remind me not to live in NY!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 21, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Not where *you* live! :evil:





SlipperFan said:


> Remind me not to live in NY!!!



I'm with you DOT! That concrete jungle does strange things to one! Luna moths are welcome at my house!


----------

